# "The Belogradchik Rocks "



## jix (Jul 7, 2008)

Aquarium:
75 x 35 x 40 cm 105lts
Lighting:
T8 4x18W
Plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides (cuba),Hemianthus micranthemoides,Riccia fluitans,Vesicularia dubyana 
Animals:
Hyphessobrycon amandae, Otocinclus sp., Neocaridina denticulata sinensis

Regards,
Zhivko Zhelev

Bulgaria



the old hairstyle


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Lovely rock garden, the plants complement your rocks well and your trimming is really good, you know I just think this tank needs more light to make the plants grow more compacted and therefore enhancing the look of those awesome rocks.
Nice.
Originality 22
Cleanliness 19
Composition 21
Difficulty 22


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent stone work. The foreground and moss around rocks looks great, but I think moss could us a little more filling in. 

Originality 23
Cleanliness 23
Composition 20
Difficulty 23


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 10
Cleanliness 22
Composition 23
Difficulty 20


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 55
Cleanliness - 64
Composition -64
Difficulty - 65

Members' Choice Points - 2

Total - 250


----------

